# Clarification please!!!!



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

ok this may sound silly but what if any is the difference between the east, west and czech working lines been looking into puppies and i do like the straight back types. Primarily the dog will be a companion so is there going to be a particular line that would be better than others?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Did you check out this thread?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/115472-difference-btw-e-german-ddr-czech.html

All my dogs are West German and I have been very happy with all of them in training and as my pets. Nobody is particularly crazy, or any more so than the other working line dogs I know. I think you can find what you want in any line, it will come down to individuals.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

ok thanks i still have to do some more research lol do you recommend any breeders? I live in southern indiana and i am coming up a bit blank on breeders in this area. Would love to see pictures of your guys.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

abby said:


> Would love to see pictures of your guys.


 I'm shameless when it comes to posting pictures of my crew...

This is my old guy Ike.









This is Argos.









Anka.









And puppy Cade. I need to get some more recent pictures, this was at about 7 months, wet from being in the pool.








He was an adorable puppy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Remember it's not just looks that differ, it's also their temperment. So figuring out what our background and experience is with dogs is just as important as picking out the 'look' we prefer.

Finding the type of GSD I prefer was the first step, then locating a 'responsible' breeder to support me for the life of my dog was the next step. This is the one we usually mess up on cause we want a puppy NOW!!!!! :wild:

(hey, never can go wrong with a sable!!!!  )


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been hearing that the half west and half east combo is very good also!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree, that it's just not the looks that you have to look at. It's the temperament, health, etc as well. I've been breeding the west working line/East German DDR line combo for awhile now, and I Love how they come out. Some of the DDR lines will throw out the slow maturing mentally, and some don't. With the combo breedings that i do, you really don't have to wait for your dog to mature mentally, b/c of the west working lines that are in them. It depends on what your looking for too. Don't ever rush into getting a puppy, do your research on the lines and the breeder's that your going to look at. make sure that any type of puppy/lines that you get will fit into your lifestyle. I think that's the biggest mistake anyone can make is rushing into getting a puppy, and not doing their research on the lines/breeder's, as well as making sure that specific puppy/dog will fit into your lifestyle.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks guys for you imput and i love your pics just the type, build wise etc i am after and i am really getting into the sables always been a bit of a black and red person but they are fantastic looking. lol just need to find breeders that are not a million miles away :laugh:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

There are a ton out there, just make sure you research them, and they can answer all your questions. Make sure the parent(s) are on location, and have hips and/or elbows done, they have a written guarantee contract, references, and most importantly they are there for the life of the dog for support, etc, when needed. Don't ever have a breeder push you into getting 1 of their puppies if your not comfortable too.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Around Indianapolis you might check out Diehl's K9 or Sportwaffen. Might be more dog than you are looking for, but a good place to start.
--Mary


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My female is west german working, she's gorgeous but a lot of dog. She's been excellent with the kids, she was 2 when my oldest was born. She won't put up with running in the house, or the boys playing rough, she has to get in the middle of it.

My DDR boy likes to play ball with the kids and occasionally he'll stand over them looking for attention when they're playing on the floor. He's almost 2 and I haven't had nearly the issues with him chasing the kids down and tackling them that I've had with my west german bitch. She's a high drive crazy bitch, he's high drive as well but he chanels his drive better and he's more reasonable than she is.

He's also a really funny dog. I have thread on the other board going about his teenage antics
http://www.germanshepherdhome.net/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=19688#Post19688


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

looked at the sites think they may be too much dog i am not looking for a high drive just an active, intelligent and healthy pup. I am not sure if we have schutzhund trainers out of indianapolis (4hrs away!)
I am seeing what is nice that some breeders are checking for DM as well as the usual HD etc. Very impressed.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

abby said:


> I am not sure if we have schutzhund trainers out of indianapolis (4hrs away!)


USA - Mid-Central Clubs


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I recommend this breeder, but she's up in central Indiana in Remington. 

Castlebrook GSD - Home


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i agree. looks are not the deciding criteria, but then there are NO pureGSDS who are ugly IMO. after extensive research, and our 4rth attempt( first 3 were byb and cheap but with soooo many health issues that the vet said the next day that 2 of them wud have to be put down and was angry that these people even dared to sell them) we finally located this breeder not in the big leagues but stiill not byb and he had then a west ger showline who is my best frend very gentle unfortunately timid but is a GREAT gaurd dog and no one can be near our space near our house on our prop. withouth she going crazy!!!! not a huge amount of energy which suits me fine and just right for us!!!!loves dogs and people, little child too much, lloks intimidating for the shady but thats exactly what I want.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic that you found such a wonderful girl. I agree that looks arent the be all and end of it all when looking, but having rescues GSD and cross breeds for the most part, and having only been in the us for 18mths i decided to look at breeders. When you google german shepherd breeders it does start to become a minefield with lines etc. Narrowing down my searches i think LOL
post some pics of your girlie


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would not hesitate to contact recommended breeders who breed for working and competion if you like the lines. Most litters of working dogs will have pups that are lower drive, more easy-going, lower energy, perfectly suited as a pet for an involved and active home. A good, ethical breeder will listen to what you want, and will be honest in letting you know if they think that they may have a pup that would be a good fit. 

I have a one-year old that is a West German - DDR combo, and Love Love LOVE his temperament!!! We do Schutzhund and he has all the drive I could ask for, but like Jen was saying about her Otto, he knows when to turn on the drive, and when to turn it off. So he will run full out for 20 minutes retrieving a ball, but will stand around bored watching joggers, kids, bicyclist, skateboards, cars zoom by. 

He is the biggest cuddle-bug in the history of German Shepherds (my signature is not an exageration!!!) so in tune with me, very sensitive to my leadership, and my older dog who missed out on crucial early socialization is completely comfortable and accepting of him - quite a shock! My pup is the gentlest, sweetest thing with my cats, and just loves everybody to death, which is desired in a young dog. He is everything I was hoping for.

And a handsome sable to boot!!! How lucky could I get?


----------

